# Experiences Running an Online Coffee Shop



## billy (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm looking to start a new venture in selling coffee online. It'll be a side project to start with. I am an ecommerce developer and want to see what it's like to run an online store AFTER development. I've chosen to sell coffee as I'm a huge coffee person and have started dabbling in home roasting. My plan is to sell maybe 6 different types of coffee from different places at first. I have quite a unique selling point as well which differentiates me from the crowd.

I have a couple of questions.

1. If you have sold coffee online before; what are your experiences operating a online store? Are there any tips or warning you can suggest?

2. What's the best stage of coffee to stock? I was thinking green beans as I could roast on order since I'm just starting I don't know how much to stock and I don't want pre-roasted beans going off.

3. I'm looking to buy in green coffee beans and roast them myself on order. I'd like to know if there are any green coffee bean suppliers that anyone can recommend that match the following criteria?

- Good quality/feedback on taste

- Reasonably well priced (I'm not cheap, but also don't have much money)

- I'd like to re-brand the coffee as my own

- Offers a good selection of different coffee's from different parts of the world (it's important I have a wide ranging stock)

I'm located in Edinburgh if that helps.

Any help most appreciated!

Billy


----------



## TheCoffeeLocator (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Billy, we are working on something similar. If you fancy getting in touch, sharing info, or guest blogging, please get in touch, it would be great to hear form you


----------



## badmaash (Jul 5, 2012)

billy said:


> I'm looking to start a new venture in selling coffee online. It'll be a side project to start with. I am an ecommerce developer and want to see what it's like to run an online store AFTER development. I've chosen to sell coffee as I'm a huge coffee person and have started dabbling in home roasting. My plan is to sell maybe 6 different types of coffee from different places at first. I have quite a unique selling point as well which differentiates me from the crowd.
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


I was also going to sell coffee online, but the domain I bought got taken away from me as the registar is saying that someone bought it before me

What is going to be the domain name of your online coffee shop?

Thx


----------

